# For diesel fans - the new BMW 530d



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I spent a week with an F10 530d (about to spend a week with a petrol-powered one) and here is my first report.



> Prague, the capital of the Czech Republic, is a city of many names. The home of 1.3 million people, it is known as Zlaté m***283;sto, the Golden City, Stov***283;***382;atá Praha, the City of a Hundred Spires, and Praha matka m***283;st, Prague ***8211; Mother of Cities.
> ...
> We started in Garching on the Bundesstraße 11 and headed over to the Autobahn A9, which we took for 37 km. The A9, known as the A3 until a new numbering plan was implemented in 1974, is one of the oldest Autobahnen in Germany, with sections of it dating back to 1936. After German reunification, the A9 was expanded from two to a minimum of three lanes in each direction plus an emergency lane. Traffic was light on the A9 and we were able to cruise at speeds ranging from 160 km/h to 220 km/h.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jon... You rock!! Your articles are the next best thing to being there!! :thumbup:


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Stuff. Thank you for linking this.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

I wish they would put this engine in the US 5 series


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

i wish they would put this engine in the US 3 series, make it a wagon with xDrive


----------

